# My hedgehog pees and poops everywhere :(



## kevinsmom (Jul 9, 2013)

I adopted a 2 year old hedgie and he I feel like he is constantly going to the bathroom. Every time I take him out to play he poops and pees on me! I think I've done 20 loads of laundry since I've gotten him...please help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, hedgehogs tend to do that! There's not really any way to potty train them outside of their cage - sometimes you can in the cage, but it just depends on the hedgehog. You best bet is to wake him up and let him run around his cage for a few minutes to see if he does his business, or (this works better) put him in an inch or so of warm water when you first get him out for a foot bath (since he probably has poopy feet from running anyway). Most hedgies will poop in the bath, so that may empty him out a bit before cuddle time. Other than that, keep him on a blanket when you have him out, keep tissues nearby for clean-ups and watch him - usually they have a "stance" for when they're about to potty, so you might be able to grab a tissue & be ready.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol. I love these threads. They make me giggle. 

Ya. Hedgies do that. Just think of it as their way of saying 'i love you' . Like Lilysmommy said, keep a towel/tissue/paper towels handy.

I was holding Ivy the other day and she "assumed the position" and I just held her over the trash can lol. It's funny, Prim never poops on me but Ivy will poop on EVERYONE!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I found that it helps to give them a routine. Like if he goes potty right when you first pick him up, you'll both be prepared for it, clean it up, and be on your way to play time.  I take Pig out at the same time every day and he eats at the same time at night and is awake at the same time every day, he has never once gone potty on me.


----------

